# Scariest Game You've Ever Played



## skidude (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, the one human emotion which game developers have mastered is fear. Don't lie, we've all played a game which made us feel extremely uneasy and on edge.

However, my vote for the scariest game ever made goes to STALKER: Shadow Of Chernobyl. It is simply eerie beyond words and reason. The part in Lab X18 had me unsure of whether I even wanted to continue. The sense of post-apocalyptic hopelessness and fear is amazing. I've never played anything quite like it, and never had a feeling like that before. It is, by far, the scariest game I have ever played in my life.


How about you guys?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Dec 12, 2007)

the original silent hill for the playstation one scared the crap out of me. i was a lot younger then, i think maybe 12 or 13 but it really got into my head. i loved that game


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah stalker was spooky, especially with all the atmospheric mods I had on. I know Doom 3 was filled with cheap scares, but that one owned me big time.. and I cannot forget to mention Resident evil. RE2, RE: Nemesis, any of them, they all scared the shit out of me. 

Off topic, I read a comic book my 16 YO aunt gave when I was 5. It was a batman comic, my favorite superhero of the time. The difference was this book was *gory*. Batman was an evil vampire who ripped people apart and mutilated them and ate them. I was scared of the dark for a long time after that, it's pokes through sometimes to this day...


----------



## XxIlluminatorxX (Dec 12, 2007)

when I used to play Diablo 2, I was really small and when I got to the second catacombs to fight the last boss I couldnt do it and I never beat it since.


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 12, 2007)

On Halo There was some scary parts... Cmon i was 9 and alone i got freaked, not anymore tho.


----------



## Darth Vapor (Dec 12, 2007)

Bioshock for me was almost scary at times - not exactly "boo" type scary but an erie feeling throught Rapture


----------



## Calibretto (Dec 12, 2007)

F.E.A.R. was a pretty intense and scary game. Sometimes I would have to stop playing cause it was too intense.


----------



## konzerte (Dec 12, 2007)

shadow over riva..


----------



## Archangel (Dec 12, 2007)

Homeworld when it was released and I first played it.   not scary as in you get shocked, mut more scare as in, tense moments when you see your scouts move into empty space, not knowing what they'll find.   and the music just gave exacly that feeling.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Dec 12, 2007)

I haven't played a lot of games with a scare tactic to it as of late. I've never played the Resident Evil games, but watching them is enough to make me jump at parts. Nemisis and Zombies, the Tyrant... I just don't like them. They're like a horrible dream come true. I mean.. who had to think of decaying flesh eating brain monsters?

Blah.

I need to get a job and save for a better computer for gaming... get some games like BioShock...


----------



## mtb211 (Dec 12, 2007)

HALO? are you kidding me? I have stalker.. and I really never played it... Ill give it a try because ive always looked for scary games... Silent Hill for ps1 was pretty scary, FEAR made me jump... Bioshock had a part or two... Resident evil one scared me more than any other


----------



## AcetheGamer (Dec 12, 2007)

Condemned....facing serial killers with no lethal weapons to rely on to, the fact of being helpless is scary enough for me......


----------



## patrickv (Dec 12, 2007)

DirtyD86 said:


> the original silent hill for the playstation one scared the crap out of me. i was a lot younger then, i think maybe 12 or 13 but it really got into my head. i loved that game



dude you are not the only one, that game scared the holy crap out of me too.
I dreamed about the monsters coming to get me and for most part sometimes in my room, i felt like i was actually in silent hill, the fogs and everything.
but that game was way cool.
another game that scared the holy crap out of me was Resident Evil 2.Resident evil 3 wasn't really scary, nemesis kinda pissed me off instead of scaring me


----------



## GameMaster (Dec 12, 2007)

I was gonna choose that Silent Hill!


----------



## bigl2007 (Dec 12, 2007)

*the scariest games that scared me are*

Resident Evil 2 and 3 silent hill scared the hell outta me and resident evil 4 is pretty scary too plus the music in the game doesnt help lol


----------



## jwhert (Dec 21, 2007)

silent hill


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm currently replaying RE4, but on the PC this time (and with Albert's texture mod). It isn't as downright scary as some of the other RE's, but it still spooky. I try to avoid playing it at night, alone. 

Play it!


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Dec 21, 2007)

Darth Vapor said:


> Bioshock for me was almost scary at times - not exactly "boo" type scary but an erie feeling throught Rapture



Bioshock is an eerie game. It creeps me out. The combination of oldies music and mutated people scares me. Also the parts where the lights cut out or something appears out of nowhere is freaky.

Hell...that lady singing to her revolver scared me.


----------



## patrickv (Dec 21, 2007)

Res.Evil 4 is not that scary at all in my opinion, but those mini games where you can use Ada wong,Hunk etc is, there's a giant illuminados with a chainsaw running around like crazy and apparently normal guns wont bring him down.
He just pops up out of nowhere when youve killed a number of other enemies


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 21, 2007)

You've apparently got bigger balls then me cause I've definitely gotten scared playing it, but only in the dark, without anyone around. Otherwise it, and any scary game I've ever played fails to effect me.

Play it in the dark!


----------



## patrickv (Dec 21, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> You've apparently got bigger balls then me cause I've definitely gotten scared playing it, but only in the dark, without anyone around. Otherwise it, and any scary game I've ever played fails to effect me.
> 
> Play it in the dark!



makes no difference cause i did.
the part that scared me the most was the lake, when i took the boat, i was concentrating on leon and all of sudden that big a** monster fish made an apperance, boy that one got me


----------



## tuxify (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello Kitty Island Adventure 2 was really scary back when I was 15, but I'm 16 now, and it doesn't scare me at all!

Same with Doom 3 at night.


----------



## cuffless (Dec 21, 2007)

Doom 3 i guess. Ive never really played any other scary type games.


----------



## Nightrain (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't really get scared by movies or much at all, but games seem to be different for me. Not scared, but definitely really jumpy. 

I can let myself get immersed if the game is good. Especially with a 22" screen, decent sound system, and pc. I just get into it. Get jumpy. My friends laugh sometimes, but ehh its cool. It allows me to get into the game more and enjoy it then just plow right on through oblivious to everything.

Games that made me jump:

Doom 3
FEAR
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Dead Rising : on some ohh sh*t parts, when its dark and you can't see anything, the rest of the time i am just grinning ear to ear bashing zombies


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 22, 2007)

I would have to say, Doom 3. Also Doom 2 when I was like 8 the sound of the Hell Knights and Barons of Hell in Doom 2 scared the crap out of me...

Also Bioshock but just a little bit.


----------



## MixedLogik (Dec 22, 2007)

Bioshock in some parts, and F.E.A.R


----------



## Almost91 (Dec 24, 2007)

far cry made me jump abit when the things jumped at you out of no where


----------



## computer stupid (Mar 12, 2008)

Doom 3

              Going to have to try silent hill and bioshock though


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 12, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> F.E.A.R. was a pretty intense and scary game. Sometimes I would have to stop playing cause it was too intense.



That was far from scary. My friend made it seem uber scary and I tried it and wasn't slightly affected. I was more curious about what was happening than scared.

I haven't played too many scary games as I just recently turned 17 and my mother has lately been letting me get whatever. However, I have to say Doom 3 is scary as hell in the dark for one of the first time players.

I need to get something like Stalker.


----------



## nffc10 (Mar 12, 2008)

I got the first Doom for Christmas on PS1 when i was about 8. My palms were sweating and it had me literally sh*ting my pants.

What can i say, i was 8.


----------



## HumanMage (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the scariest game I've played was on Playstation and it was Resident Evil 2. That game freaked me out. All the surprise dogs and zombies everywhere scared the crap out of me when I was 11 or 12. I haven't really played any of the "modern" horror games so I don't know how any of them are.


----------



## PunterCam (Mar 12, 2008)

Come on people! AvP! No one get scared as **** as the marine?? Your motion detector beeping, pitch black. It's the only game I've actually fired off huge amounts of rounds into the dark. I don't think anything has come close...


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 12, 2008)

possible Alone in the dark on the PS, very atmospheric. First played it at a mates house one night with it hooked up to his surround sound system, certainly caught me out a few times...


----------



## hermeslyre (Mar 12, 2008)

Silent hill 2 on the PS2. Those freaky monsters scared the crap out of me, plus everything was either really dark or foggy. The white noise radio monster detector really added to the atmosphere.. But I made it to the end, saved all my rifle ammo and just unloaded on the final boss.


----------



## GSAV55 (Mar 12, 2008)

Definitely STALKER, especially when you are underground, or in those dark building and the mutants attack you and disappear.  That or FEAR.  I only played the FEAR demo and decided not to pay $50 for nightmares, lol
________
1Delicious_Pussy


----------



## lexmark (Mar 13, 2008)

I can remember a few scary parts in fear... like the dark tunnel you walk down in the begining of the game and all of a sudden that little girl apears and the music starts up!!  sending chills down my spine as i type hah

ill have to give stalker a try, smoke a little ganja... turn off the lights and prepare myself  can't wait!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe I should get a 5.1 system because monitor speakers and an old Altec Lansing 2.1 aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 13, 2008)

GSAV55 said:


> lmao, sounds good.  I always watch movies, never actually played games with mary



You named your system? ( I mean with a REAL name)


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 13, 2008)

I am gonna go a bit old school on you guys....

Another world, which came out in 1991 for the SNES was a scary game for me.   You started the game off with no story, just you in a cage.  You break free and this giant unstoppable gorilla chases you, and if he catches you, you die. You flee for your life and you don't know where you are, and everyone is against you.   You are completely alone in an alien world.  You can't communicate with anyone and you have to survive on pure instinct.  I gave a very surreal survival feeling, one that creeped you out completely.

I've always enjoyed horror movies, so zombie games and the like don't scare me.  The original Doom was scary enough, and I was like, 10 or so when it first came out (maybe I was 12 not sure) and I thought the noises the daemons made was eerie.  Ever since then everything has been  a rehash, so not too scary.

Alone in the Dark, is another series of games that started out in the same manner, no story introduction at all, you just started the game.  As you progressed you unlocked bits and pieces of a crazy dark story line.

They don't make games like those anymore.


----------



## GSAV55 (Mar 13, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> You named your system? ( I mean with a REAL name)



mary is my g/f i dunno what you are talkin about???


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 13, 2008)

Anybody play The Suffering?


----------



## GSAV55 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh, that game was out when I was younger and it looked scary as f*ck


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2008)

F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate made me jump up a few times.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 13, 2008)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Anybody play The Suffering?



Saw it last year when I went over my cousins house. Lot of fun.

Till you end up back at Abbot. I was like "WTF? The point is to get away!" *powers off 360* I gave it back to my friend after that. It got boring.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 13, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate made me jump up a few times.



I have yet to finish the first sequel. I got the platinum edition for christmas, so I got all 3 games. Hopefully Perseus will be better than the 1st two. Killing the same enemy got old. Thats why I haven't picked it up in about a month or so.


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have yet to finish the first sequel. I got the platinum edition for christmas, so I got all 3 games. Hopefully Perseus will be better than the 1st two. Killing the same enemy got old. Thats why I haven't picked it up in about a month or so.



new weapons and enemies in Perseus. 

they have the same reflex time as you do.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 13, 2008)

Doom 2 was kinda creepy too, I started playing it when I was like 8-9 years old... 

Anybody played it? Do you remember the sound that the "Hell Knights" made when they saw you and when they died? Hella scary TBH!


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 13, 2008)

GSAV55 said:


> Ahh, that game was out when I was younger and it looked scary as f*ck



Same here, when the first one came out, it was on Regular Xbox and it scared me crazy... It was just weird...


----------



## Vizy (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont game much, but i think the scariest game i played was ReVolt from the 90's....i always thot it was scary how the ufo could fly.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 13, 2008)

PunterCam said:


> Come on people! AvP! No one get scared as **** as the marine?? Your motion detector beeping, pitch black. It's the only game I've actually fired off huge amounts of rounds into the dark. I don't think anything has come close...



Haha you beat me to it, definately a creepy one!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 13, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> new weapons and enemies in Perseus.
> 
> they have the same reflex time as you do.



I look forward to it then!


----------



## Nightrain (Mar 13, 2008)

Resident Evil 2 for the Nintendo64 scared the crap out of me when that came out. Ohhh was that creepy. I might have to bust that out now for sh*ts 'n giggles.


----------



## GSAV55 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just broke out my old N64 the other day.  Back then I didnt realize how shoddy the graphics were.  In my mind mario cart looked like NFS Pro Street, lol.  It just makes me wonder if in 5 to 10 years if I go back and play Crysis or Bioshock, if I'll be like, damn, I used to think this was lifelike, ha


----------



## Nightrain (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't think you can get too much better than where we are at, atleast it won't be as much of a jump I don't think. 

What I mean is that some games already look very much like photographs, and on a computer screen, photographs don't really look realistic to me. Ahhh...I don't know how to explain this. Even if the colors and everything are true to life, a picture is still flat. 

Sure we can increase resolutions, screen sizes, texture resolutions, polygon counts, anti-aliasing. All that will continue to get better. But to me it, although looking great, will never have a true to life feel of depth. Shading and such can only do so much. 

Depth is the next thing I think would really make games "true to life". They are already starting this type of stuff with multilayered lcd's and such. Think currently they are only to two layers. Imagine what could be done with "invisible" pixels and like 10-20 or even more layers. An illusion of depth could be created. 

Probably wishful thinking on my part. But either way I am not upgrading my pc much anymore just for graphics as the jump isn't as big for the price that it used to be. 



Back to the topic...

F.E.A.R. was def creapy. E.P. has been creeping me out too. I almost fell out of my chair when you climb up the ladder and she pops out of the damn vent thing. Scared the crap out of me. 

But those are all surprise tactic things, like DOOM3. There hasn't been a game since the older games that really left you with that scared feeling. Jumpy (although I call it scary) != truly scary.


----------



## markallen (Mar 13, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> F.E.A.R. was a pretty intense and scary game. Sometimes I would have to stop playing cause it was too intense.



You got that right.F.E.A.R. made the hair on the back of my neck standup sometimes.Man I was afraid to go into dark rooms thinking that little girl might pop up and scare the crap out of me.Like in the air vent and the elevator....


----------



## GSAV55 (Mar 13, 2008)

When there were no enemies and the lights were flickering, and the music set the tone, FEAR had me on edge so bad it was almost stressful, lol
________
teen girl Webcams


----------



## patrickv (Mar 13, 2008)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Anybody play The Suffering?



the suffering was more action pack than scary, most of its puzzles are easy.. and i kind love the weapons... the sawed off shotgun was the best


----------



## evil-xxx (Mar 13, 2008)

I remember one scene in F.E.A.R when I got down the stair and turned around,and then I found...that little girl just stood behind me!!
I shouted in panic and throwed my mouse away...man,that really killed me!


----------



## lexmark (Mar 13, 2008)

skidude said:


> Ok, the one human emotion which game developers have mastered is fear. Don't lie, we've all played a game which made us feel extremely uneasy and on edge.
> 
> However, my vote for the scariest game ever made goes to STALKER: Shadow Of Chernobyl. It is simply eerie beyond words and reason. The part in Lab X18 had me unsure of whether I even wanted to continue. The sense of post-apocalyptic hopelessness and fear is amazing. I've never played anything quite like it, and never had a feeling like that before. It is, by far, the scariest game I have ever played in my life.
> 
> ...




the game stalker sounds scary from your point of view but would you recomend buying it?   i can get it for $20 but it is a few years old and the gameplay doesn't look like anything new or amazing...  


should i get it?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 13, 2008)

Dino Crisis :S creeped me out when the dinosaurs would randomly pop out


----------



## Matt_91 (Mar 13, 2008)

Gran Turismo 3 A-Spec


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2008)

Nightrain said:


> F.E.A.R. was def creapy. E.P. has been creeping me out too. I almost fell out of my chair when you climb up the ladder and she pops out of the damn vent thing. Scared the crap out of me.



i jumped out of my chair screaming when that happened. that was the climax of the game. in the first F.E.A.R. it was when you climbed down the ladder and you saw alma, then once your reach the bottom you see paxton. i also jumped out of my chair and screamed.


----------



## patrickv (Mar 13, 2008)

Matt_91 said:


> Gran Turismo 3 A-Spec



lol, i can imagine, some of the cars being very scrary


----------



## Josh_45 (Mar 14, 2008)

Silent Hill 1 for the PSx was utterly horrifying.  Playing that as a kid when you switched to the dark world! And that weird ass name- Sam-i-elle... or something like that.  Although, when I played R.E.4 I wouldn't go to sleep until I killed the boss in the freezer you have to use the thermal scope on.


----------



## pies (Mar 14, 2008)

F.E.A.R had its moments as well as BIOSHOCK for me.
Doom never realy got to me becauuse I grew up on that game.


----------



## Froboy7391_99 (Mar 15, 2008)

There's some scary parts on Stalker like the first time you see one of those vampire things. What were they called again bloodsuckers? I hear this animalistic scream while in a dark tunnel and then something walking closer and closer but you can't see it....Then out of nowhere it just appears in your face...Luckily I was holding a sawn off shotgun at my reaction to something popping up in my face was to shoot and he died shortly after..hehe...


----------



## f.i.t.h (Mar 15, 2008)

Resident Evil 4
The gameplay itself is fine but the music scares the shit out of me

I don't play many scary games.


----------



## mep916 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm playing a game called Prey that I bought from Kuzba for $10. It's kinda scary.


----------



## Venivik (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright bro, this pretty much my fortay. I'm a huge Silent Hill fan, 2 being my fave. It is the top game in twisted sick you can really get. Fear.... Fear is an amazing game and I'm glad I've found a place that people don't bash it. Condemned is ok, but I'd say go more manhunt. Just last week Manhunt one scared my girl's girl so much, she's still telling people. if you have a gamecube or wii, get eternal darkness: sanities requiem. It has bleeding walls, changes your channel, puts your tv on mute, says disc read error and then comes back.. ****s with you hardcore. I lot of older games for the computer and psone were amazing. There was the clock tower series, not good games but twisted like silent hill. Clive Barkers Undying IS PHENOMENAL, especially if you like F.E.A.R. He just came out with Walls of Jericho or something for ps3 and 360 I want to check that out. But this stalker game I've never heard of, so I'd love to check it out and thank you for that. Happy gaming.


----------



## evil-xxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh god!I love Silent Hill 2 too!!I used to think this game got the most affecting story I had ever seen.
I was totally shocked when Mary read the letter in the end,"James,you make me happy." oh god,this game has been beyond the game.It's great art,I think.


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 15, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I am gonna go a bit old school on you guys....
> 
> Another world, which came out in 1991 for the SNES was a scary game for me. You started the game off with no story, just you in a cage. You break free and this giant unstoppable gorilla chases you, and if he catches you, you die. You flee for your life and you don't know where you are, and everyone is against you. You are completely alone in an alien world. You can't communicate with anyone and you have to survive on pure instinct. I gave a very surreal survival feeling, one that creeped you out completely.
> 
> .


 
in "another world" you started as a physicist working at a particle accelerator, its hit by lightning as you use it flinging you into "another world", you then have to run away from some strange beast thats chasing you. 

It was a precursor to one of my favourite games by Delphine software called "flashback", a lot of people thought it was a sequel but it didnt actually have any link to Another World


----------



## patrickv (Mar 15, 2008)

f.i.t.h said:


> Resident Evil 4
> The gameplay itself is fine but the music scares the shit out of me
> 
> I don't play many scary games.



aww men, lame, Res.Evil 4 wasn't scary at all men, if there's one Res.Evil Series thats scary is Res.Evil 2, hands down


----------



## maxmad (Mar 17, 2008)

On some games when i am on a roll killing everyone then someone just pops out of nowhere in  front of you Doom3  then you just like what the ******* hell!


----------



## Rothzael (Mar 17, 2008)

I have to say F.E.A.R was awesome in the scary department. That creepy little girl!


----------



## lovely? (Mar 17, 2008)

lexmark said:


> the game stalker sounds scary from your point of view but would you recomend buying it?   i can get it for $20 but it is a few years old and the gameplay doesn't look like anything new or amazing...
> 
> 
> should i get it?



i guess nobody has answered, yes it is an awesome game, and to me is still almost unmatched in the open-world feel i get, the graphics are awesome, the AI are brilliant, it has a great story, and mixes in awesome battles that really feel large-scale, with one on one combat in the deep dark caverns of Lab's X16 and X18


----------



## GSAV55 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, stalker is definitely a really sick game.  Very immersive.  Excellent open world, and pretty scary at times.  stalker II is coming out sometime this year


----------



## Homenet (Mar 17, 2008)

Never played any particularly scary games.. although I remember a level in Thief 2 in the library where a ghost swoops past you, that actually made me jump!


----------



## Froboy7391_99 (Mar 17, 2008)

GSAV55 said:


> yeah, stalker is definitely a really sick game.  Very immersive.  Excellent open world, and pretty scary at times.  stalker II is coming out sometime this year



Yep, Stalker: Clear Skies, lets hope the devs won't postpone the release date on this one for the 5 or 6 years they did on the original version.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Mar 18, 2008)

Homenet said:


> Never played any particularly scary games.. although I remember a level in Thief 2 in the library where a ghost swoops past you, that actually made me jump!



YES! thief 2 was definitely a very creepy game


----------



## ellanky (Mar 18, 2008)

FEAR and Extraction Point, even though I dont completely get the story.. with good graphics and the sound turned up high, it can give you the chills... i know i got the chills..


----------



## computer_pirson (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to have to go with fear for this one.  It had me going at times.


----------



## Rothzael (Mar 19, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> YES! thief 2 was definitely a very creepy game



There is a level in Thief: Deadly Shadows that I cannot stand. Those bloody zombies on the ship. Any moment you count turn a corner and they'll wake up and start chasing you.


----------



## Darth Vapor (Mar 20, 2008)

computer stupid said:


> Doom 3


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 20, 2008)

jimmymac said:


> in "another world" you started as a physicist working at a particle accelerator, its hit by lightning as you use it flinging you into "another world", you then have to run away from some strange beast thats chasing you.
> 
> It was a precursor to one of my favourite games by Delphine software called "flashback", a lot of people thought it was a sequel but it didnt actually have any link to Another World



Ah yes, you jogged my memory and yeah I also played through flashback several times.

I think the scary part for me was the lack of understanding what was going on and the isolation, and how everything was against you, until you met your friend of course.  

I don't frighten easily but I think if you tore me out of my element and tossed me in a foreign land where everyone was against me and I had no idea what was going on, I would probably be pretty damn scared.


----------



## f.i.t.h (Mar 20, 2008)

patrickv said:


> aww men, lame, Res.Evil 4 wasn't scary at all men, if there's one Res.Evil Series thats scary is Res.Evil 2, hands down



As i said, its just the music that makes me jumpy.


----------



## jw214 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hexen - sequel to heretic. i played it on win98 back in the day. or was it 95 ? haha


----------



## patrickv (Mar 23, 2008)

sonic the hedgehog ? lol, am just kidding !!


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to say F.E.A.R Extraction Point scared the crap out of me the most out of all the games I have played.

I think the whole goal was to scare you in that xpac.

Though one thing I thought when I hit the phones in F.E.A.R was one time it was gonna be Alma screaming at me....well first damn phone in F.E.A.R EP she did just that and it made me leap out of my chair


----------



## hermeslyre (Mar 23, 2008)

Last scary moment?

Ok, I finally picked up a working copy of Quake 4. Playing it maxed/Ultra with AF and AA (256mb of VRAM to boot!). I got to the Strogg medical facilities yesterday and after I went through the stroggification process, there were a couple of jumpy moments while escaping. 

Didn't scare you? Go to hell.


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2008)

hermeslyre said:


> Last scary moment?
> 
> Ok, I finally picked up a working copy of Quake 4. Playing it maxed/Ultra with AF and AA (256mb of VRAM to boot!). I got to the Strogg medical facilities yesterday and after I went through the stroggification process, there were a couple of jumpy moments while escaping.
> 
> Didn't scare you? Go to hell.



nope. quake 4 wasn't scary. but i love that game to death! i think i'll install it again. campaign was solid!


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2008)

Fatal Frame.


----------



## Yue (Mar 24, 2008)

Fear was a scary game, great atmosphere it really got me when you go down that ladder and BANG she is right in front of you, then once you get to the bottom BANG, fetal comes along  love it


----------



## teamhex (Mar 26, 2008)

Silent Hill


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Mar 26, 2008)

Doom 3 used to scare the shit out of me when I was younger. Condemned: Criminal Origins scares me now, lol.


----------



## Rothzael (Mar 27, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I found the immersive terror of Call of Cthulu: Dark Corner of the Earth quite frightening.


----------

